# موقع رائع جدا للحسابات الهندسية



## ابو يزن العسيري (8 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء
وجدت هذا الموقع وقد يكون موجود لدى البعض ولكن احببت ان اشارك به لتعم الفائدة على اكبر قدر من الاخوان المهندسين. 
الرابط هو

http://www.mycalculations.com/

اخي اعلم رعاك الله ان دعوتك لاخيك المسلم بظهر الغيب مستجابه فلا تحرمني من فضل دعائك وجزاك الله عني كل خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع اكثر من رائع يستفاد منه جميع المهندسين بمختلف اختصاصاتهم في مجال التصميم والتنفيذ .

جزاك الله خيرا .

ونطمح للمزيد .

البغدادي .


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tamereng78 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور والله يا أخى الكريم


----------



## الهام (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجدى (10 ديسمبر 2007)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذا الموقع​


----------



## صياد الافكار (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (13 ديسمبر 2007)

اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خير ياباشمهندس


----------



## م/ العلا الشمالية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجزاك الفردوس الاعلى ومن يرى


----------



## مروان20 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

انه موقع جميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

الشكر لله ثم للمشرفين الكرام الذين شرفوني بتثبيت الموضوع ثم للاخوة الاعضاء على تفاعلهم فلكم جميعا مني جزيل الشكر.


----------



## مصطفى عبد الفتاح (20 ديسمبر 2007)

أكرمك الله ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## boss123 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى سعد جابر (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد عباس سعيد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام دقدق (25 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اسرا_ف (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*[/B:85: 
thanks*


----------



## s.m.s (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على البرامج الرائعة واتمنى ان اجد لديكم برنامج لحساب الاحمال المسلطة على الخزانات الارضية وضغطالماء الخ


----------



## مهندس المضخات (25 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ..... الموقع جيد و مفيد و انا حبيت شارك كمان بموقع تاني جيد وبالامكان انو تختار التحويل اللي بدك من القائمة اليسارية: الحجم-الكتلة-الطول-الحرارة-الضغط-التدفق .....
ارجو انو تستفادو منه

الموقع​


----------



## Tamer723 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم الفيامة


----------



## قلب الأحبة (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*موقع جامد جدا*

:31::12::31:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير أخ / ابو يزن العسيري

وحق لك أن يتم تثبيت الموضوع 

كثر الله من أمثالك وجعلك قدوة يحتذى بها 

وأنار لك طريقك 

وجعلك من الساكنين في الفردوس الأعلى 

--------------------------------------------

وإذا سمحت أضيف هذا الموقع الجبار لكل المهندسين 

www.*engineering**tool**box*.com


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 






​


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نزار القصاب (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسه غدير (28 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وماقصرت ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## 3Dmaxslim (29 ديسمبر 2007)

يبدوا أن الموقع قد أعجب الكثيرين ولكني مع لم أستطع أن أتحصل عليه رغم العديد من المحاولات.


----------



## azizi_1 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

ألف شكر وبارك الله بك


----------



## hisham_as2008 (2 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## هدى محمد أحمد (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (3 يناير 2008)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## احمد مضر (3 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي ابو يزن,فعلا موقع جميل


----------



## ابو رائد (3 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (4 يناير 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا اخي ابو يزن موقع جدا رائع ومفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (6 يناير 2008)

شكرا موقع رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## فتحي احمدعبدالباقي (6 يناير 2008)

بارك الله في الموقع والمشرف وجعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتكم وشكرا لجميع الاعضاء وتحياتي لهم جميعا


----------



## فتحي احمدعبدالباقي (6 يناير 2008)

_ بارك الله في الموقع والمشرف وجعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتكم وشكرا لجميع الاعضاء وتحياتي لهم جميعا_
:14:


----------



## جمالبنا (8 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elmalwany (11 يناير 2008)

جزاكم اللة كل خير
موقع رائع
زادكم اللة من فضلة


----------



## معا للخير (14 يناير 2008)

tslam brother


----------



## new daz (14 يناير 2008)

تسلم وتعيش..


----------



## مهنديان (19 يناير 2008)

بعد التحية والسلام
اود ان اشكر السيد ابو يزن العسيري على هذا الرابط الاكثر من رائع وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## حذيفة محمد (20 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف الفار (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموقع زوجزاك الله كل خير يا محمد طلعت


----------



## دريد اسماعيل كاظم (26 يناير 2008)

بارك الله في اخوانا المهندسين


----------



## كمال العاني (28 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي حقيقه فدتنه اكثر من رائع


----------



## أحمد سالمان (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yhossamy (21 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعه عايز حاجات في عمليه سبك المعادن بانواعها وتصنيع الاعمده


----------



## yhossamy (21 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعه عايز حاجات في عمليه سبك المعادن بانواعها وتصنيع الاعمده


----------



## yhossamy (21 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعه عايز حاجات في عمليه سبك المعادن بانواعها وتصنيع الاعمده


----------



## yhossamy (21 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعه عايز حاجات في عمليه سبك المعادن بانواعها وتصنيع الاعمده


----------



## yhossamy (21 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعه عايز حاجات في عمليه سبك المعادن بانواعها وتصنيع الاعمده


----------



## yhossamy (21 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعه عايز حاجات في عمليه سبك المعادن بانواعها وتصنيع الاعمده


----------



## وحيدة (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## محمد عبدالمحسن (21 فبراير 2008)

*موقع مفيد جداً أشكرك عليه*


----------



## مهندس حطاب (21 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ويهديك لخير المسلمين اخوك ابو حسن فلسطين


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## انتصار حامد (28 فبراير 2008)

*انتصار حامد*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ا


----------



## ملهم مصطفى صديق (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اشرف محمد محمد (1 مارس 2008)

بجد الف شكر ع الموقع الرائع


----------



## محمد51111 (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام دقدق (3 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## THE NIGHT WOLF (6 أبريل 2008)

تسلم إيدك أخي


----------



## محمد احمد سلام (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
م/ محمد احمد سلام


----------



## night1m (7 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
موقع في غاية الاهمية والافادة
تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## صمت البحر (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فرج فركاش (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## saad_aljuboury (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزال الله عنا الف خير


----------



## elmalwany (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة كل خير
ونطمع فى المزيد


----------



## هشام المتوكل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكر لله يا اخوان ثم لكم على ماحطتموني به من عبارات شكر وثناء .


----------



## م.أبو أسامه الأزدي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

روح ياشيخ الله يوفقك ويرحم والديك ويعز بك الاسلام


----------



## محمد عبدلله (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد 2005 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed taye3 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ/ ابويزن اشكرك على هذا الموقع القيم و بارك الله فيك. واتاسف اليك على ما بدر منى فى الرسالة التى بعثتها اليك لاننى والله فهمت العبارة التى كتبتها فى الرد على موضوعى خطا واتاسف اليك مرة اخرى و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## pressure (6 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم تسلم تسلم عالموقع


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم 

يرجى المساعدة في مواقع تعطي حسابات مكابس الاكسنتريك


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (29 مايو 2009)

*انه موقع جميل وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## زيد جبار (29 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا ي اخي


----------



## radwans (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الرائع 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
أخي مهندس ابو يزن العسيري
وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك 
وفقك في دنياك وجعل الجنة مبتغاك
وأسكنك الفردوس.


----------



## wa7eedana (28 يوليو 2009)

جاري التحميل ... الله يعطيك العافية على مجهودك وان شاء الله يجعلها في موازين حسناتك


----------



## william kamel (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراموقع رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عطالله اللوزي (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engahmedg (13 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## ابو رائد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## Securitysuite (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## kuwait75 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## osama32 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ياأخي علي هذا الموقع الرائع
و جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## safa aldin (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أنيس عبد المنعم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقق الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 يناير 2010)

*موقع رائع
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الاخت الوفية (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
موقع ممتاز


----------



## حبيب (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## الهمكي (12 يناير 2010)

طيب يا طيب 

مشكور موقع رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmalwany (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور والله


----------



## اسحاق عمان (1 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوره على الموضوع و على الطرح الجميل:77:*​


----------



## م / حامد محمد حامد (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً واحبك الله وأسكنك الله الفردوس الأعلي من الجنة ورزقك الله مصاحبة نبينا محمد في الجنة
ونتمنا المزيد والمزيد من هذه البرامج الأكثر من رائعة 
وشكراً


----------



## ahwazy (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شکرا جزیلا علی هذه المواضیع


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الهندي30 (24 يونيو 2011)

*مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م احمد خلف (24 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس كتر (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا بطل


----------



## مهندس محمد مصباح (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moohha85 (8 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## خرطط (8 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## شانوحه (12 أكتوبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## قصي المنسي (13 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## eng amr2012 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم
وننطلع للافضل


----------



## romanaezz (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا على المشاركة البنائة*


----------

